# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Псевдоантивирусы

## bolshoy kot

Сейчас много таких лжеантивирусов.
Вот так это выглядит:

"Развод" в том, что пользователю сообщают, что его компьютер заражен вирусами и для лечения надо отправить SMS. Ни в коем случае не отправляйте SMS. *Никакие* антивирусные программы НЕ требуют SMS. У них всегда есть пробный период, в течение которого они удаляют вирусы бесплатно.

Вот адреса таких сайтов (Внимание: сайты могут быть заражены вирусами:
_http://windowsprodefend.com/
_http://virus-scann.com/
_http://trojan-scanner.info/
_http://clam.bir.ru/
_http://antivirus.msk.su/
_http://www.anti-trojans.info/result/
_http://defencewin.com/
_http://windowsproguard.com/
_http://s-loto.ru/
_http://comp-sec.ru/?user_id=2421
_http://windowsantispy.com/
Известные названия такого ПО - "InternetGuard", "InetGuard", "Интернет Бастион", "White PC"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## KAPAHTuH

:"http://": protect.cbg.ru

еще один такой сайт

----------


## bolshoy kot

> еще один такой сайт


Такие ссылки надо дезактивировать, добавляя перед адресом знак _ либо заменяя "http://" на аналогичный "смайл" из панели "Смайлы"

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://protectwindowspro.com/
Еще такой сайт.
Интересно то, что при заходе туда через адресную строку - "домен закрыт".
Вот на этом сайте _http://muzjaka.ru/track/9952.html висит такой баннер, при закрытии открывается псевдопорносайт (с блокером) и псевдоантивирус. В адресной строке сайта с "антивирусом" написано _http://protectwindowspro.com/ (без _ ), но при заходе туда - домен закрыт. Есть подозрение, что адрес _http://protectwindowspro.com/ просто для вида, а в реальности контент идет с другого сайта.

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://windowsdefencepro.com/vaq1k90d2j.fff
На этот скрипт там идет ссылка (это текстовый файл скрипта).

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

_http://windowsdefencepro.com/wzx2j98d2j.fff

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://windowsprotectpro.com/
_http://fullcontroler.ru/
"Доступ ограничен. 
Для лечения компьютера отправьте SMS с текстом: 
4290011  на короткий номер  9797 
Стоимость скачивания 15 рублей. "
Судя по названию "fullcontroler.ru". там раньше был какой-то "Контроллер телефонов"

*Добавлено через 11 минут*


Вот такими сообщениями эти сайты запугивают пользователя.
Также в тексте соглашения написано, что пользователю предоставят бесплатную(!) версию популярного бесплатного антивируса Avira Antivir (это еще хорошо, что Avira предлагают, зачастую вообще ClamWin, который вообще, насколько я знаю, не имеет антивирусного монитора => не полноценное решение защиты) и что пользователь оплачивает 60(!!!) скачиваний, стоимость одного(!) скачивания 15 рублей. Т.е. как бы в условиях сайта все прописано честно. Порывшись в HTML коде нашел верный код и ввел. Было предложено скачать "avira_antivir_premium_ru.exe" с официального сайта.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Еще в коде есть ссылка _http://www.net-virusam.com/download/setup.exe , Chrome там начал качать "setup.download", IE - "setup.exe". Содержимое не проверял (вирус? фейк-антивирус? реальный антивирус?). И вот _http://www.avirus.ru/content/view/57/112/
Вот полная ссылка _http://dlpe.antivir.com/package/wks_avira/win32/ru/pepr/avira_antivir_premium_ru.exe

*Добавлено через 1 час 34 минуты*

_http://my-computer.ws/?r=10927

Вот такими письмами он рекламируется

*От кого:	[email protected]
Кому:	[email protected]
Тема:	ki-Защити свой компьютер

Защити свой компьютер от вирусов и от спамеров! Защитите на 100% информацию на Вашем компьютере! быстрое очищение Вашей системы от любых вирусов. С помощью нашего сервиса Вы сможете бороться с вирусами и спамерами [здесь было http]tiny.cc/V0E19
*


Письмо нашел тут http://asdasd.ru/read?msgid=9156312 мне такое не приходило

----------


## ecolimp

Установка на ваш комп вредоносных программ (троянов-вымогателей и пр.) есть уголовно преследуемое деяние. Обычно сопровождается еще и мошенничеством со стоимостью СМС: на сайте обозначена стоимость 5...15 руб., в действительности снимают по 300-1200 руб. Мошенничество - тоже уголовно наказуемо. 
1. Звоните своему оператору сотовой свыязи, узнайте кому принадлежит короткий номер. В ответ получите СМС с названием фирмы, ее адреса, телефона, е-мейл и даже URL.
2. 3воните этому наперсточнику, требуя сообщить код снятия вымогателя.
3. Пишите жалобу УБЭП УВД (можно е-мейлом, если найтете, сейчас у многих сделаны интернет-приемные). 
Если будет много жалоб, Управление К МВД всерьез займется ими. По моей жалобе сейчас трясут две фирмы в Москве и одну в Питере.
Когда я поймал первого лохотронщика, он такую атаку устроил на меня, подключил другие фирмы, но мне удалось отбиться.
Трояны-вымогатели обычно заряжены на самоликвидацию через какое-то. Если сможете добраться до панели управления, смените, передвиньте время вперед (я передвигал сразу на месяц, нодостаточно несколько часов). Блокинги исчезнут. Тогда время надо вернуть в точное положение

----------


## Matias

К сожалению, ввод кода разблокировки того или иного трояна не решает всех проблем, хвосты от зверя могут остаться в системе.

----------


## bolshoy kot

Трояны-вымогатели тут не причем, это мошеннический сайт.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*

Я нашел, почему там "Домен закрыт". Просто реально контент сайта тут _windowsprotectpro.com/px72h689bawh/?riid=64498

----------


## xAoTuKc

Сегодня натыкался на такое, вылезло поп-ап окном которые у меня почти полностью игнорируются, посмотрел на анимацию и закрыл =) 



> К сожалению, ввод кода разблокировки того или иного трояна не решает всех проблем, хвосты от зверя могут остаться в системе.


Ничего не останется если не давать установить левый контент, а для этого нужен как минимум файрвол и своя голова на плечах. Да и не в хвостах то дело, зачастую ведь народ ведется, отсылает смс, и да, приходит им ответ но это не помогает.

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://defencewinpro.com/
Открываются эти "антивирусы" чаще всего вместе с еще одним "разводом" - "Бесплатное порно видео", которое предлагает ставить "install_flash_player.exe" (winlock.109 :Cool: .

*Добавлено через 2 часа 44 минуты*

_http://defencewinpro.com/px72h689bawh/?getfile
Вот что дают после правильного кода. "antivirus.zip". 31,2 Мб, сейчас скачаю, гляну, что там...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

IE больше не заходит на этот сайт... переходит на гугл.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

Там инсталлятор ClamWin и текстовые документы.

*Добавлено через 4 часа 3 минуты*

_http://fast-antivir.com/

----------


## Neo-473

> _http://defencewinpro.com/
> Открываются эти "антивирусы" чаще всего вместе с еще одним "разводом" - "Бесплатное порно видео", которое предлагает ставить "install_flash_player.exe" (winlock.109.


и как его скачать,не устанавливая?Насколько помню(когда то эксперементировал),если нажать да-он его качает как дополнение,то есть не в папку обычной загрузки.Тут либо искать в  плагинах,либо как-то изхитрица и поймать его до установки.Но как ты так исхитрилсо?
ps
по 5-10 штук на дню ловлю такие супер возможности за просто так..устал уже их видеть..

----------


## bolshoy kot

> и как его скачать,не устанавливая?Насколько помню(когда то эксперементировал),если нажать да-он его качает как дополнение,то есть не в папку обычной загрузки.Тут либо искать в  плагинах,либо как-то изхитрица и поймать его до установки.Но как ты так исхитрилсо?
> ps
> по 5-10 штук на дню ловлю такие супер возможности за просто так..устал уже их видеть..


Настоящий "флеш-плеер" качается как дополнение - "вы хотите установить и выполнить Имя программы?", а вот этот просто как EXE.
_http://fast-antivir.com/ - опять Интернет бастион

----------


## valho

iqantivirus2010.ru
если глянуть айпи то там ещё есть пару таких же, цифровые наркотики, диеты, продажа методики избавления от прыщей за смс, как нарядить ёлку, с призами и какая то байда "Женский Аудио Возбудитель"

----------


## Neo-473

*bolshoy kot*, про настоящий я знаю..Я думал этот тоже как "дополнение" и он не оставляет после себя ехешников..

----------


## bolshoy kot

*Neo-473*, тот "порноплеер", что я писал - простой *.exe, при запуске копирует себя в папку C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data. Через некоторое время выдает табличку типа "принимая соглашения, Вы обязались оплатить просмотр порно" (кстати, на сайте реально есть соглашение и по нему пользователь действительно сам обязался оплатить видео).

Вот еще один псевдоантивирус:
_http://antivir-online.com/
"Интернет Бастион".
В соглашении обещают предоставить какой-то 8antivirus, сделанный на базе ClamWin.
Таких сайтов десятки, а то и сотни.
Этот обман стал массовым.
И не факт, что с юридической точки зрения это мошенничество ибо в соглашении с пользователем написано, что сайт имитация и вирусы вымышленные.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Нашел исходники 8antivirus. Внутри архива папка "WhitePC.src". Больше ничего не скажу - архив скачался "битым".

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

По запросу 8antivirus гугл нашел Avast и какой-то для USB-флешек.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Вот исходники 8antivirus - _http://antivir-online.com/uploads/8antivirus_source.zip

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://protectforwin.com/
Еще один сайт с псевдоантивирусом.

----------


## ISO

:"http://": realyx.ru/ опять интернет бастион, просит отправить 3 смс, стоимость смс тоже подстава  :"http://": sms911.ru/tarifs.php

----------


## Alexey P.

> realyx.ru/ опять интернет бастион, просит отправить 3 смс, стоимость смс тоже подстава sms911.ru/tarifs.php


odnospy.ru	91.202.63.146
vkontspy.ru	91.202.63.146
diet-ration.ru	91.202.63.146
me-earnings.ru	91.202.63.146
safety-pk.ru	91.202.63.146
videostimulyatori.ru	91.202.63.146
face-clean.ru	91.202.63.146
plusdva-3razmera.ru	91.202.63.146
allkorni.ru	91.202.63.146
cleanfaces.ru	91.202.63.146
antve.ru	91.202.63.146
spam-guard.ru	91.202.63.146
mobscanner2010.ru	91.202.63.146
online-bastion.ru	91.202.63.146
spam-off.ru	91.202.63.146
lovelessons.ru	91.202.63.146
monitor-virus.ru	91.202.63.146
mob-scann.ru	91.202.63.146
mobixskaner.ru	91.202.63.146
newmobilesoft.ru	91.202.63.146
nomoreacne.ru	91.202.63.146
spam-guardian.ru	91.202.63.146
dietata.ru	91.202.63.146
scan-body.ru	91.202.63.146
royaldieta.ru	91.202.63.146
spam-guards.ru	91.202.63.146
vozbudi-audio.ru	91.202.63.146
antivirus007.ru	91.202.63.146
ap3x.ru	91.202.63.146
cleann-face.ru	91.202.63.146
iene.ru	91.202.63.146
intguards.ru	91.202.63.146
povodov.ru	91.202.63.146
stop-viruz.ru	91.202.63.146
web-antivirus.ru	91.202.63.146
guardinternet.ru	91.202.63.146
highprotect.ru	91.202.63.146
cool-tooth.ru	91.202.63.146
scanbody.ru	91.202.63.146
skanirtela.ru	91.202.63.146
gipn25ru.ru	91.202.63.146
gipn25set.ru	91.202.63.146
mobile-skan.ru	91.202.63.146
protivovirus.ru	91.202.63.146
arxiv-rolik.ru	91.202.63.146
boux.ru	91.202.63.146
kisex.ru	91.202.63.146
kykuwmyku.ru	91.202.63.146
dolgo-trah.ru	91.202.63.146
razdevaems.ru	91.202.63.146
razdevanos.ru	91.202.63.146
antispamsystem.ru	91.202.63.146
phallic.ru	91.202.63.146
protivspam.ru	91.202.63.146
spam-test.ru	91.202.63.146
vozbudigirl.ru	91.202.63.146
a-bastion.ru	91.202.63.146
a-bastions.ru	91.202.63.146
bustions.ru	91.202.63.146
chistkacompa.ru	91.202.63.146
sexmts.ru	91.202.63.146
gipnoz-video.ru	91.202.63.146
mymobiskan.ru	91.202.63.146
online-antivir.ru	91.202.63.146
razdevay-x.ru	91.202.63.146
spam-protector.ru	91.202.63.146
scanx.ru	91.202.63.146
getprotection.ru	91.202.63.146
pc-antispy.ru	91.202.63.146
pohudeem-lite.ru	91.202.63.146
super-slim.ru	91.202.63.146
antvr-pc.ru	91.202.63.146
love-long.ru	91.202.63.146
mamixikol.ru	91.202.63.146
nadopohudet.ru	91.202.63.146
super-xydenie.ru	91.202.63.146
vira-net.ru	91.202.63.146
anti-virus-on-line.ru	91.202.63.146
meggazashita.ru	91.202.63.146
online-antivirus-2010.ru	91.202.63.146
ystanovizashity.ru	91.202.63.146
abastion.ru	91.202.63.146
budushem.ru	91.202.63.146
inet-scan.ru	91.202.63.146
security-shield.ru	91.202.63.146
sleep-quickly.ru	91.202.63.146
vozbuditel2010.ru	91.202.63.146
pc-secure-it.ru	91.202.63.146
tvoyazashita.ru	91.202.63.146
bigmens.ru	91.202.63.146
dieta-sm.ru	91.202.63.146
shielding.ru	91.202.63.146
comp-protect.ru	91.202.63.146
facecllean.ru	91.202.63.146
razzmer.ru	91.202.63.146
virus-skan.ru	91.202.63.146
million-maker.ru	91.202.63.146
big-beauty.ru	91.202.63.146
bodymusculmen.ru	91.202.63.146
cleaning-face.ru	91.202.63.146
easymuscul.ru	91.202.63.146
reliefbody.ru	91.202.63.146
11222.ru	91.202.63.146
goodprotection.ru	91.202.63.146
welldefence.ru	91.202.63.146
hvid.ru	91.202.63.146
my-computerguard.ru	91.202.63.146
pk-computer.ru	91.202.63.146
gladseeyou.ru	91.202.63.146
razmer-x2.ru	91.202.63.146
bodywin.ru	91.202.63.146
antifisher.ru	91.202.63.146
nospamer.ru	91.202.63.146
the-pcpowerp.ru	91.202.63.146
mnogo-em.ru	91.202.63.146
mega-shield.ru	91.202.63.146
my-antivirus.ru	91.202.63.146
virus-hunter.ru	91.202.63.146
mo9idieta.ru	91.202.63.146
prodlenie-seksa.ru	91.202.63.146
razmer-penisa.ru	91.202.63.146
seks-uroki.ru	91.202.63.146
protectyourcomp.ru	91.202.63.146
the-pcpower.ru	91.202.63.146
moneyhead.ru	91.202.63.146
hudeyti.ru	91.202.63.146
nakachat-mushcy.ru	91.202.63.146
zashchitapc.ru	91.202.63.146
compguardlabs.ru	91.202.63.146
onlineguardlab.ru	91.202.63.146
vk-nospam.ru	91.202.63.146
in-bastion.ru	91.202.63.146
antivirr.ru	91.202.63.146
masteramweb.ru	91.202.63.146

----------


## valho

Кста проcтым ресолвингом у меня никак не получается больше 21 найти  :Sad: 
нашел на каком то сайте 308 штук и ещё немного  :Smiley:

----------


## DISEPEAR

А что можете сказать о такой программе как Anti Trojan Elite? Насколько она эффективна? И не является ли она лжеантивирусом?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wowka

Если который с www.remove-trojan.com то вполне легитимный и известный давитель троянов.... эффективность ... насколько я интересовался в свое время ничего выдающегося, что то ловит, что то нет.....

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://www1.realguardforyou20p.com/?p=p52dcWpkbG6HjsbIo216h3de0KCfYWCdU9LXoKitioaLw8y  db5aYd6Cmp6bGU9janW1lZZhslWTGY5SYY4nX15Krp6mikomqb  1qtnaygnXaHk83Slm1Tqpud22qImaCjXpqckWRrYGmZj5VsZ1q  rmZ5xoK3VnZ6VYKekq2CkzZPHn5baksbMkZ%2BcpmWk0aBuZGd  sWqyndWqTZJafYWddbWhe2KCUbWGYZJWdk2hna2yLxMZ2ioxfq  6GYdXGaZQ%3D%3D

Сайт-псевдоантивирус (англ. яз.). Навязывает некий *.exe (вирус или псевдоантивирус, наверное).

----------


## catmen08

> Кста проcтым ресолвингом у меня никак не получается больше 21 найти 
> нашел на каком то сайте 308 штук и ещё немного






> 2CH.RU


Знакомые все лица...

----------


## valho

> Знакомые все лица...


Пасиб, почитал на лурке... да, странный расклад получается  :Wink:

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://myantivirus-2010.ru/

----------


## grobik

От команды *E-NextMedia Antivirus*.
http:/macrovirus.com



Комп не блокирует,но без платной регистрации "обнаруженные" вирусы удалять принципиально не желает  :Angry: .Количество инфицированных файлов всегда одинаковое,74 штуки  :Smiley: .

----------


## valho



----------


## Val_Ery

кочуют..._http:/inet-shield.com/_

----------


## bolshoy kot

_http://bestcelebs.net/

----------


## Bacardi

"Пpивет! Слушaй, oт тебя npиxoдит oчeнь мнoго cоoбщeний, c cылkaми нa noрнушныe caйты. Ты чтo этим зaнимaeшьcя? Ckopeй вceгo kaкой-то ви-pус вopуeт y тeбя инфoрмaцию (napoли, личныe фaйлы и т.д.) a kaкиe-то гады noльзyются eй. У мeня былa nохoжая ситyaция, noka нe пoсoвeтовали ycтанoвить вoт эту nрoгpаммky nротив ниx  :"http://": //shrten.com/ch  Сeйчac, cлaвa бoгy, всё xopошо. Кcтати, y мoeй знаkoмoй aдминистpaция Mail.ru из-за этoгo зaблоkиpoвaлa noчтy, М-Aгент и Мой Миp. Сpoчнo лeчиcь. Удaчи!"

----------


## Словен

А зачем вообще обращать внимание на новые/неизвестные антивирусы? 
Доверяй и пользуйся проверенным и не попадёшь.

----------


## borona

хорошо бы отлавливать по айпишнику и потом ноги ломать! Так одного перца в Тюмени отловили и отправили в больничку на длинный срок  -  остался инвалидом ибо стал пальцы растопыривать вместо извинений... думается, при желании можно как-то скооперироваться и начать зачистку...   а в Москве, как я слышал, одного спамера вообще завалили...

----------


## olejah

> в больничку на длинный срок  -  остался инвалидом


 А ничего что статья? И вполне реальный срок, только не в больничке.

----------

